# Javier Gomez



## Ghost Donkey (21 May 2013)

I know this section of the forum isn't really aimed at discussing the pro scene but thought this worthy of a mention. Javier Gomez's run split from the ETU middle distance champs last weekend was 01:11:49 for a half marathon off the bike. S**t the bed, that's fast! Not a bad marker for his first race at the distance .


----------



## Brent (15 Jun 2013)

I understand that course was short, lots of stuff on the net about it


----------



## Helenoutlaw (18 Jun 2013)

is that true ? just had a look not much about a short run


----------

